# Arista.edu Ultra FB 100-count semi matte fiber



## kbova (Feb 22, 2006)

Nearly full box of Arista.EDU® Ultra FB 100-count 8x10 . I've used maybe 10 or so sheets of this paper. It's too warm toned for my liking. Paper specs:variable contrast, neutral tone, black and white enlarging paper with a double weight, fiber base.

$20.00 shipped in the U.S


----------



## KevinR (Feb 22, 2006)

What size? 5x7, 8x10


----------



## kbova (Feb 22, 2006)

8x10


----------

